# Uber Responds to Racist Remarks from Driver



## Queenofthepak (Apr 29, 2016)

https://www.lasvegasnow.com/news/lo...ist-remark-against-las-vegas-woman/1414998260


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

Sounds like that driver will fit in well on this forum.


----------



## Queenofthepak (Apr 29, 2016)

LA Dispatcher said:


> Sounds like that driver will fit in well on this forum.


I bet he's already in this forum.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Queenofthepak said:


> https://www.lasvegasnow.com/news/lo...ist-remark-against-las-vegas-woman/1414998260


Ppl say there's no fix for stupid,I'd say ppl grow wise and mature ,they also say once a racist always a racist, I'd say over the times things might change ,so are once views how they see things.but if someone is stupid and racist,there's definitely no cure.


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

Queenofthepak said:


> https://www.lasvegasnow.com/news/lo...ist-remark-against-las-vegas-woman/1414998260


Sounds fishy. My guess is she is lying


----------



## DriverXlaoc (Oct 9, 2015)

Queenofthepak said:


> https://www.lasvegasnow.com/news/lo...ist-remark-against-las-vegas-woman/1414998260


How is this possible?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Queenofthepak said:


> https://www.lasvegasnow.com/news/lo...ist-remark-against-las-vegas-woman/1414998260


"This is beyond offensive and has no place in society. The driver has been removed from the app."

Andrew Hasbun, senior communications associate, Uber.

A spokesman added that Über's community guidelines outline a zero tolerance policy for such blatant stupidity.

"We will simply not tolerate such stupidity from our drivers. If this driver thinks he can leave evidence of his right as an independ*ant* contractor to choose who he accepts as a rider; well he does not belong with Über."

"Über potentially provides a driver with almost unimaginable wealth, social status, career advancement and security, and therefore expects its drivers to possess some common sense. Unfortunately, by leaving documented and transpar*ant* details of his message, this driver has clearly demonstrated his lack of intellect."

"He obviously has no place in the fabulous future that this upstanding and socially responsible company provides."

.


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

Queenofthepak said:


> https://www.lasvegasnow.com/news/lo...ist-remark-against-las-vegas-woman/1414998260


Any racism is not warranted. No matter how many years go by until we understand there is racism within ALL ETHNICITIES nothing will change. Just like how you can pull up a news article about a white person doing something to a black person.

I can tell you this much LA the biggest problem we have especially in south central is Black on Latin racism. I have seen it and heard racist remarks from Blacks to Latinos for years.

As a matter of fact the ONLY robberies I seen with my 20 years living out here is Blacks robbing and stealing from Latinos.

So to think for one moment the issue is just white on black is a fairytale. We all know this is complete BS.

Rev. Jasper Williams Jr. For President.

Accountability

Respect



LA Dispatcher said:


> Sounds like that driver will fit in well on this forum.


Yes like you with your Whity comments. Mr. Racy.



Queenofthepak said:


> I bet he's already in this forum.


We have a lot of racist on this forum that just thinks white on black is our problem. LMFAO



arto71 said:


> Ppl say there's no fix for stupid,I'd say ppl grow wise and mature ,they also say once a racist always a racist, I'd say over the times things might change ,so are once views how they see things.but if someone is stupid and racist,there's definitely no cure.


You can't change idiots without RESPECT

Rev. Jasper Williams Jr.



Who is John Galt? said:


> "This is beyond offensive and has no place in society. The driver has been removed from the app."
> 
> Andrew Hasbun, senior communications associate, Uber.
> 
> ...


Good and all the Blacks, Latinos , Asians ect that act racist as well. All racist should be dealt with .


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

LA Dispatcher said:


> Sounds like that driver will fit in well on this forum.


I'm guessing this *driver *was Afro American, somehow there was a glitch in the app and the rider's surname came up instead of her first name. On seeing the name 'Travis', he finally saw an opportunity to fightback, and let it rip.

If this had been you and you had the opportunity to send a message to Travis, I'm sure you would have responded similarly.

BTW, I'm not sure of the protocols in Vegas, but is one 'racial slur' allowed to call another, a 'racial slur'?

.


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I'm guessing this *driver *was Afro American, somehow there was a glitch in the app and the rider's surname came up instead of her first name. On seeing the name 'Travis', he finally saw an opportunity to fightback, and let it rip.
> 
> If this had been you and you had the opportunity to send a message to Travis, I'm sure you would have responded similarly.
> 
> ...


Golf clap.


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I'm guessing this *driver *was Afro American, somehow there was a glitch in the app and the rider's surname came up instead of her first name. On seeing the name 'Travis', he finally saw an opportunity to fightback, and let it rip.
> 
> If this had been you and you had the opportunity to send a message to Travis, I'm sure you would have responded similarly.
> 
> ...


The is no protocol when dealing with people who feel like they have some entitlement to be racist torwards someone else and the ONLY people who can be racist is white people.

Complete false garbage. You can spend 1 day in Hollyweird and see recism from all ethnicities. That's the real issue. We are not living in 2018 not 195o anymore.

Just like are most well known guest on this forum who likes to use the word " WHITY "

Can fix idiots unless they fix themselves.

Vote. Rev. Jasper Williams Jr. for next president



LA Dispatcher said:


> Golf clap.[/QUOTE
> 
> Man you can't give a better response when you get pushed in the corner?


----------



## onionhead (Aug 20, 2016)

why is there those dots over the U in Uber.


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

onionhead said:


> why is there those dots over the U in Uber.


I don't know and never seen dots. Maybe the U symbol in another country they use dots I don't know.


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

LA_Rides said:


> The is no protocol when dealing with people who feel like they have some entitlement to be racist torwards someone else and the ONLY people who can be racist is white people.
> 
> Complete false garbage. You can spend 1 day in Hollyweird and see recism from all ethnicities. That's the real issue. We are not living in 2018 not 195o anymore.
> 
> ...


You're not helping yourself everytime you post. Carry on, you are entertaining.


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

LA Dispatcher said:


> You're not helping yourself everytime you post. Carry on, you are entertaining.


And your not helping yourself which starts with RESPECT. We don't need your racist comments on this forum I don't care what ethnicity you are.

It seems like you are very deeply hurt by the truth. Unfortunately people like you that are denial is the reason things don't change.


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

LA_Rides said:


> And your not helping yourself which starts with RESPECT. We don't need your racist comments on this forum I don't care what ethnicity you are.
> 
> It seems like you are very deeply hurt by the truth. Unfortunately people like you that are denial is the reason things don't change.


I'm the biggest racist on this forum and proud of it.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

LA_Rides said:


> Can fix idiots unless they fix themselves.


Can you elaborate on this concept, please?

.


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

LA Dispatcher said:


> I'm the biggest racist on this forum and proud of it.


Well thank you for your honesty.



Who is John Galt? said:


> Can you elaborate on this concept, please?
> 
> .


Yes people who are to stupid to see there is racism from all ethnicities in this day and age. Here in LA are mostly racism within Blacks and Latinos.

Once the eyes are open and see reality then and only then you can change.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Mr Jinx said:


> Sounds fishy. My guess is she is lying


What do you think she's lying about? Her colour? Her age? Her weight? Whether or not she fakes orgasm?

.


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

LA_Rides said:


> Well thank you for your honesty.
> 
> Yes people who are to stupid to see there is racism from all ethnicities in this day and age. Here in LA are mostly racism within Blacks and Latinos.
> 
> Once the eyes are open and see reality then and only then you can change.


What keeps you up at night? We're all dying to know.



Who is John Galt? said:


> What do you think she's lying about? Her colour? Her age? Her weight? Whether or not she fakes orgasm?
> 
> .


You're on a roll today.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Will Uber ever escape the name Travis?


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> What do you think she's lying about? Her colour? Her age? Her weight? Whether or not she fakes orgasm?
> 
> .


I am not sure but someone posted it was a Black driver acting racist against a pax. I could be wrong not sure.



LA Dispatcher said:


> What keeps you up at night? We're all dying to know.
> 
> You're on a roll today.


No your on a roll today. You even had your thread relocated to the politics thread.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

LA_Rides said:


> I am not sure but someone posted it was a Black driver acting racist against a pax. I could be wrong not sure.


Uh oh!! So one 'racial slur' called another 'racial slur' a 'racial slur'? Is this not allowed there?

If a 'racial slur' was to call another 'racial slur' something other than a 'racial slur', wouldn't his be cause for hurt feelings?

.


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

LA_Rides said:


> I am not sure but someone posted it was a Black driver acting racist against a pax. I could be wrong not sure.
> 
> No your on a roll today. You even had your thread relocated to the politics thread.


Can't do nothing about whiners who hit the report button because they have nothing better to do.



Who is John Galt? said:


> Uh oh!! So one 'racial slur' called another 'racial slur' a 'racial slur'? Is this not allowed there?
> 
> If a 'racial slur' was to call another 'racial slur' something other than a 'racial slur', wouldn't his be cause for hurt feelings?
> 
> .


Stop asking stupid questions and take it to arbitration.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

onionhead said:


> why is there those dots over the U in Uber.


Doh....Because I put them there.

.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

"Über" is a German word.


----------



## doraemon666 (Jul 3, 2017)

Can't believe no one has yet to see the real reason the driver cancelled the ride ... "grocery store"? Really?

I, too, would have cancelled in a heartbeat. This cancellation has nothing to do with ethnicity. His anger was with Uber, but just steamed in a stupid way.


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

doraemon666 said:


> Can't believe no one has yet to see the real reason the driver cancelled the ride ... "grocery store"? Really?
> 
> I, too, would have cancelled in a heartbeat. This cancellation has nothing to do with ethnicity. His anger was with Uber, but just steamed in a stupid way.


Unfortunately in this day and age if it was white on black it would be an issue and is always an issue. But when it's changed that's when it's ok.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

LA Dispatcher said:


> Sounds like that driver will fit in well on this forum.


For real right?


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

LA Dispatcher said:


> Can't do nothing about whiners who hit the report button because they have nothing better to do.
> 
> Stop asking stupid questions and take it to arbitration.


Ya like what you did to my thread. Stop whining now jeeze.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Queenofthepak said:


> I bet he's already in this forum.


What's sister?


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

LA_Rides said:


> Unfortunately in this day and age if it was white on black it would be an issue and is always an issue. But when it's changed that's when it's ok.


No justice for ******.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Mr Jinx said:


> Sounds fishy. My guess is she is lying


The texts proves her case. tf?


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

LA Dispatcher said:


> No justice for ******.


Thanks for broadcasting your racist comments LA_Dispatcher. Your true colors come out. We have no place for ANY racism.

Rev. Jasper Williams Jr. For President


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

LA Dispatcher said:


> No justice for ******.


Or Bluey..........So, sad.

.


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Or Bluey..........So, sad.
> 
> .


So sad to see racism from all walks of life.

Rev. Jasper Williams Jr. For President


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

LA_Rides said:


> So sad to see racism from all walks of life.


Would you prefer some walks of life to be discriminated against?

.


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Would you prefer some walks of life to be discriminated against?
> 
> .


Nope... I also don't like hypocritical racists either.

Rev. Jasper Williams Jr. For President


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

[throws chair]


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

LA_Rides said:


> Nope... I also don't like hypocritical racists either.


You seem to project a lot of ill feeling towards racists, and those who don't share your views. There also appears to be total intolerance towards the intolerant. I hope these feelings don't develop into hate.

Perhaps you might seek some guidance from Rev. Jasper.

.


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> You seem to project a lot of ill feeling towards racists, and those who don't share your views. There also appears to be total intolerance towards the intolerant. I hope these feelings don't develop into hate.
> 
> Perhaps you might seek some guidance from Rev. Jasper.
> 
> .


Perhaps you can learn from him. Have you taken the time to have the pleasure to listen to him. Also what part of what he said do you not seem to understand.

Once again I do not like hypocritical racist. In simple terms. Complaining about being a victim of racism or social injustice but engage in the very same thing they are pouting about.

I am not the one who keeps on posting Trump stuff or complaining about this illusionary social injustice.

Learn learn and learn more from

Rev. Jasper Williams Jr. For President


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

LA_Rides said:


> Well thank you for your honesty.
> 
> Yes people who are to stupid to see there is racism from all ethnicities in this day and age. Here in LA are mostly racism within Blacks and Latinos.
> 
> Once the eyes are open and see reality then and only then you can change.


Please stop


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

Jennyma said:


> Please stop


No been living in Los Angeles my whole life and 20 years actually 22 years in south central. Why would I ever not want to post the truth or stop from doing that.

I assume you lived in south central LA your whole life or you just chiming in?

Oh let me clarify what my meaning of black and Latino racism is Blacks being racist against Latinos. Out of the 22 years living in this part of town I have seen numerous Latinos being robbed by blacks but have yet to see 1 Latino robbing a black.

Oh shoot not to mention all the verbal racist comments from blacks against Latinos.


----------



## Thanatos (May 26, 2018)

onionhead said:


> why is there those dots over the U in Uber.


Its Uber's "German" division of course.


----------



## Uncle-not-Ant (Oct 14, 2016)

Ha ha ... XL Driver prolly thought he was texting his wife/friend about his last ping to the grocery store and in error texted the rider. Ha ha ... what an idiot ... and if the text the rider talked about really was from the driver, then he was racist and rude. 

But who knows what's true or not ... fake news does such a horrible job of fact checking nowadays.


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

LA_Rides said:


> Thanks for broadcasting your racist comments LA_Dispatcher. Your true colors come out. We have no place for ANY racism.
> 
> Rev. Jasper Williams Jr. For President


Some people just make themselves look more silly. #nojusticeforwhitey!!


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

LA Dispatcher said:


> Some people just make themselves look more silly. #nojusticeforwhitey!!


The more racist comments you make the more it shows your true character. We all know racist assho** come in all shapes and sizes. We can't control that.


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

LA_Rides said:


> The more racist comments you make the more it shows your true character. We all know racist assho** come in all shapes and sizes. We can't control that.


We need more white cornerbacks in the NFL. #nojusticeforwhitey!!


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

LA Dispatcher said:


> We need more white cornerbacks in the NFL. #nojusticeforwhitey!!


Rev. Jasper Williams Jr. For President



Uncle-not-Ant said:


> Ha ha ... XL Driver prolly thought he was texting his wife/friend about his last ping to the grocery store and in error texted the rider. Ha ha ... what an idiot ... and if the text the rider talked about really was from the driver, then he was racist and rude.
> 
> But who knows what's true or not ... fake news does such a horrible job of fact checking nowadays.


Very True especially when it comes from Huff Poo Poo


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

We are all racist and it is just a matter of degrees.

I know this because I'm a human being.

But I try to be open minded and keep my racism to a minimum. It's an effort. Sometimes it is easy but often it takes great effort...

...and also discipline. 

The first step though, is saying to yourself, "I'm a racist".

Don't fool yourself, you are one. No, not just those "other people" with different skin color than you.

I focus on being as good of a person as I can although sometimes I am "an A-hole but not 100% a [email protected]"

And Surge, I also focus on Surge.

Back to Racism.

So just say it now - "I'm a racist".

Long post. I do that. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

LA Dispatcher said:


> Sounds like that driver will fit in well on this forum.


Or in the Trump Administration.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

How is this considered a racist comment when the driver was Black himself?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

njn said:


> How is this considered a racist comment when the driver was Black himself?


Because apparently, he wasn't really black!! He was doing a reverse Michael Jackson, AND singing 'Beat It' whilst sending the text.

It doesn't get much lower than that, surely!

.


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

njn said:


> How is this considered a racist comment when the driver was Black himself?


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

SCdave said:


> We are all racist and it is just a matter of degrees.
> 
> I know this because I'm a human being.
> 
> ...


You don't come on forum and pout about white on black crime or social injustice if you engage in the very same thing you are pouting about.

That there is what is called a hypocritical racist.



Who is John Galt? said:


> Because apparently, he wasn't really black!! He was doing a reverse Michael Jackson, AND singing 'Beat It' whilst sending the text.
> 
> It doesn't get much lower than that, surely!
> 
> .


What you think for one minute a Black person can't be racist? LMFAO do you live in LA LA Land.



LA Dispatcher said:


> View attachment 257060


I would throw up some Black Panther Party stuff but you can change Hypothetical Racist. It's like your in a pool of sh** and can't get out of it because you don't know which way to go.



SRGuy said:


> Asked a Cesspooler to finish the phobe convo because it was interfering with my driving. Called me a B A N...a. Called uber hotline and nothing happened. They only care if it affects the bottom line.


 Sure you did.


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

LA_Rides said:


> You don't come on forum and pout about white on black crime or social injustice if you engage in the very same thing you are pouting about.
> 
> That there is what is called a hypothetical racist.
> 
> ...


#nojusticeforwhitey!!


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

Rev. Jasper Williams Jr. For President

Let's end Hypocritical Racism.



LA Dispatcher said:


> #nojusticeforwhitey!!


And your the one pouting about White people. LMFAO. You play the victim role. MOMMY can you hear me? MOMMY he called me racist comment. But son what is all that racist comments you posting on that forum boy?

Boy you really need to go to school and understand Equality. Equality does not mean Entitlement.

One last thing that is very very sad. Out of this whole conversation no one has made racist comments except LA_Dispatcher.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

LA Dispatcher said:


> I'm the biggest racist on this forum and proud of it.


The biggest? Really? How much do you weigh?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

onionhead said:


> why is there those dots over the U in Uber.


It's called an umlaut. Originally meant an e after the letter but now is used only in certain circumstances, rarely interchangeably. It's used on o as well as u. Think Goethe. Changes the pronunciation.

It's not correct for Uber. But some people think they're being precious using it. Clearly don't speak German.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

onionhead said:


> why is there those dots over the U in Uber.


Über (German pronunciation: [ˈyːbɐ] ( listen), sometimes written uber /ˈuːbər/ in English-language publications) is a German language word meaning "over", "above" or "across." It is an etymological twin with German ober, and is cognate (through Proto-Germanic) with English over, Dutch over, Swedish över and Icelandic yfir, among other Germanic languages; it is distantly cognate to Sanskrit word upari and Hindi uper (both meaning 'above', 'over' or 'up') probably through Proto-Indo-European. The word is relatively well-known within Anglophone communities due to its occasional use as a hyphenated prefix in informal English, usually for emphasis. The German word is properly spelled with an umlaut, while the spelling of the English loanword varies.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's called an umlaut. Originally meant an e after the letter but now is used only in certain circumstances, rarely interchangeably. It's used on o as well as u. Think Goethe. Changes the pronunciation.
> 
> It's not correct for Uber. But some people think they're being precious using it. Clearly don't speak German.


You beat me to it you adorable little fuzzy thing. Lol


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The biggest? Really? How much do you weigh?


You should have asked him. Did you know you are the main reason why this country is the ss** it is. To many hypocritical racist roaming around race baiting and playing the victim roll like you.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Über (German pronunciation: [ˈyːbɐ] ( listen), sometimes written uber /ˈuːbər/ in English-language publications) is a German language word meaning "over", "above" or "across." It is an etymological twin with German ober, and is cognate (through Proto-Germanic) with English over, Dutch over, Swedish över and Icelandic yfir, among other Germanic languages; it is distantly cognate to Sanskrit word upari and Hindi uper (both meaning 'above', 'over' or 'up') probably through Proto-Indo-European. The word is relatively well-known within Anglophone communities due to its occasional use as a hyphenated prefix in informal English, usually for emphasis. The German word is properly spelled with an umlaut, while the spelling of the English loanword varies.
> 
> You beat me to it you adorable little fuzzy thing. Lol


Well I didn't have to google...lol

But thanks for the etymology lesson.

Most people don't know English is a Germanic language and there are a lot of words that come directly from German.

The real issue is that Uber is the name of the company. So it shouldn't be changed. Maybe they couldn't copyright the actual German word?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

LA_Rides said:


> You should have asked him. Did you know you are the main reason why this country is the ss** it is. To many hypocritical racist roaming around race baiting and playing the victim roll like you.


Wow, you are so jaded with hate that you can't see humor. Go back and look at my post again to what I replied to. Read it 3 or 4 times and this time use your brain, not your feelings.


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

You


SEAL Team 5 said:


> Wow, you are so jaded with hate that you can't see humor. Go back and look at my post again to what I replied to. Read it 3 or 4 times and this time use your brain, not your feelings.


It was humor don't you see all my laughing comments? So I am correcting you. You took things the wrong way.

Well all know stupid can be funny right? I was just commenting on a hypocritical racist who constantly posts threads about racial injustice but the same ass** is spewing all this racist comments on this forum. So yes after awhile it does get pretty funny.


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

LA_Rides said:


> You
> 
> It was humor don't you see all my laughing comments? So I am correcting you. You took things the wrong way.
> 
> Well all know stupid can be funny right? I was just commenting on a hypocritical racist who constantly posts threads about racial injustice but the same ass** is spewing all this racist comments on this forum. So yes after awhile it does get pretty funny.


Someone gets easily triggered.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

LA Dispatcher said:


> Someone gets easily triggered.


LOL I sniggered 

.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

There's no evidence to suggest this even happened. I'm going to assume hoax until actually proven otherwise. 

No driver in hell, no matter how bad they are is going to just send a dumb ass text like this to a pax. Doesn't matter how bad of a day you're having. It's beyond possible


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> There's no evidence to suggest this even happened. I'm going to assume hoax until actually proven otherwise.
> 
> No driver in hell, no matter how bad they are is going to just send a dumb ass text like this to a pax. Doesn't matter how bad of a day you're having. It's beyond possible


Message was sent through the app. Try reading the article before assuming it was a hoax.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

LA Dispatcher said:


> Message was sent through the app. Try reading the article before assuming it was a hoax.


If it was real she woulda screenshotted it.

Here's some reading for you on how to screenshot. Most people in this world know how to by now.

https://www.google.com/search?q=how+to+screenshot


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> If it was real she woulda screenshotted it.
> 
> Here's some reading for you on how to screenshot. Most people in this world know how to by now.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=how+to+screenshot


It can only verified as real through a screenshot and the actual message stored on the app is irrelevant?


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> LOL I sniggered
> 
> .


Poor baby stop crying



LA Dispatcher said:


> It can only verified as real through a screenshot and the actual message stored on the app is irrelevant?


You make it seem like Black people cant be racist or any other ethnicity except white people and you are WRONG. Who cares if this a fake article. It's not like it doesn't happen on a regular basis please.

Rev. Jasper Williams Jr. For President



uberdriverfornow said:


> There's no evidence to suggest this even happened. I'm going to assume hoax until actually proven otherwise.
> 
> No driver in hell, no matter how bad they are is going to just send a dumb ass text like this to a pax. Doesn't matter how bad of a day you're having. It's beyond possible


Well we got a few of them on this forum.



LA Dispatcher said:


> Someone gets easily triggered.


Uh NO you do. You have been creating racist threads way before I even made a thread. LMFAO.

Learn Rev. Jasper Williams Jr. For President

Respect

Accountability

Phase out hypocritical racist.

Rev. Jasper Williams Jr. For President


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

LA Dispatcher said:


> It can only verified as real through a screenshot and the actual message stored on the app is irrelevant?


in this day and age of everyone wanting to be a story in the news, absolutely


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> in this day and age of everyone wanting to be a story in the news, absolutely


Yep especially the fake Huff Poo Poo


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

LA_Rides said:


> Yep especially the fake Huff Poo Poo


huffington compost

the fact that everyone in this thread is getting all worked up shows their plan is working

"divide and conquer", "order out of chaos", "keep em distracted"

those are their mottos


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> in this day and age of everyone wanting to be a story in the news, absolutely


The app screenshots every message. Is that not clear enough?



uberdriverfornow said:


> huffington compost
> 
> the fact that everyone in this thread is getting all worked up shows their plan is working
> 
> ...


The fact is some morons can't process information.


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

LA Dispatcher said:


> The app screenshots every message. Is that not clear enough?
> 
> The fact is some morons can't process information.


We sure know that. To many hypocritical racist on this forum who doesn't understand that.

Rev. Jasper Williams Jr. For President


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

LA_Rides said:


> We sure know that. To many hypocritical racist on this forum who doesn't understand that.
> 
> Rev. Jasper Williams Jr. For President


Are you and Rev. Jasper romantically involved?

.


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Are you and Rev. Jasper romantically involved?
> 
> .


LMFAO I love it when true colors come out. Please shine your character please

PS.

Rev. Jasper Williams Jr. For President


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

LA_Rides said:


> We sure know that. To many hypocritical racist on this forum who doesn't understand that.
> 
> Rev. Jasper Williams Jr. For President


#nojusticeforwhitey!!


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

There is a difference between racism and profiling.

Racism is a dislike of a certain race. Black, white, etc. Racism is formed without merit or cause. 

Profiling however is NOT racism. Profiling is a human trait that records events. 

Our brain records both positive and negative events. As a child, most have touched a hot stove top. It was a bad experience and thus your brain profiles the event and stores it for future reference. 

Humans also create profiles of people. Positive and negative, based on a persons experiences. Apply this to a driver……….

If most experiences with black riders are negative, in one way or another, your profile of black riders may be negative. If most trips with Asians are positive, your sub-conscious profile is positive. 

We now live in a Nation of “political correctness”. No matter how many times a black or brown or purple person robs you or shoots you or rapes you or spills soda all over your seat or fails to tip you or does lines off your console …… our PC politics requires us to forgive and forget. 

Not happening!!! 

Fortunately, your brain and sub-conscious does not forgive or forget. Many call it a “survival instinct”. 

The drivers text rant was wrong. Name calling is wrong. The driver made a bad choice. Instead, the driver could have just cancelled and drove on. 

I do not pick up ppl from certain neighborhoods, bars or ppl that look or act a certain way. My sub-conscious tells me not to. But I have never been rude about it or call ppl names.

Now after 7500 trips I am still alive and happy. 

Just saying


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

LA Dispatcher said:


> #nojusticeforwhitey!!


Rev. Jasper Williams Jr. For President


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

LA_Rides said:


> Rev. Jasper Williams Jr. For President


Someone has the hots for Rev. Jasper.

.


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Someone has the hots for Rev. Jasper.
> 
> .


I know the ones keep on complaining about him. The ones who are butt hurt of his truth. No one said it will be easy but time will show.

Shoot I didn't know Nike lost about 3 billion dollars today ouch !!!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Just used the UP "Ignore".

Haven't done that in a year or so. I like reading differing viewpoints than my own but sometimes you just gotta hit Ignore.

Oh, well. Have a great week ya'all, out of this thread.


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

SCdave said:


> Just used the UP "Ignore".
> 
> Haven't done that in a year or so. I like reading differing viewpoints than my own but sometimes you just gotta hit Ignore.
> 
> Oh, well. Have a great week ya'all, out of this thread.


I know I should be doing the same thing useless when your trying to deal with hypocritical racist


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

LA_Rides said:


> I know I should be doing the same thing useless when your trying to deal with hypocritical racist


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

LA Dispatcher said:


> View attachment 257155


Rev. Jasper Williams Jr. For President

End Hypocritical Racism

Accountability

Respect

NFL attendance drastically down

Nike stock fell 3Billion today


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

SCdave said:


> We are all racist and it is just a matter of degrees.
> 
> I know this because I'm a human being.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mainah (Jun 22, 2018)

"I don't even have a picture on the app. So, he's basically just profiling by the name," Travis said.

Ummm, your name is Taniesha...


----------



## Queenofthepak (Apr 29, 2016)

Mr Jinx said:


> Sounds fishy. My guess is she is lying


Uber was able to confirm it.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Travis says she was paired with an Uber driver named Michael. She says at 6:42 p.m. he sent her this message in the app calling her a racial slur.

"_Great. another. n***** from Smith's buying groceries for 6 kids, said f off n***** and cancelled the ride."_

"I don't even have a picture on the app. So, he's basically just profiling by the name," Travis said.

He sent a Text Message... Racists AND Moron


----------



## medusa (Dec 25, 2016)

onionhead said:


> why is there those dots over the U in Uber.


The dots are called an umlaut. True to its origin of name and Kalacknick's Hitler complex Uber has chosen to try and retain the umlaut.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Uber doesn’t have much sympathy for how much grocery runs suck.


----------

